# Swimming with dad



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Wanted to post a few shots of the v's swimming with my husband this weekend.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

wow - I really hope my pup takes to water some day (soon!)


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haeden will get to go swimming for the first time next weekend. He will get to have his first adventure on a boat and first swimming session!

I've been excited for him for weeks and these pictures make me even more excited! It looks like your pup had a fabulous time!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I just got a reply from a state park not far from here that "yes dogs are allowed to cool off in the upper lake on a trial basis". Trial bec theres a leash law which is nearly impossible to obey while swimming, so as long as there are no incidents they turn a blind eye I guess. Sooooo excited to get up there!!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like so much fun! I told my husband I want us to all go out on a boat for my birthday end of July. Oso gets to swimming, but I never get to go in with him. I think it'll be a lot of fun.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

That looks great fun, Darcy is a very good swimmer and I would dearly love to swim with her one day.It's just a whole new dimension of interaction with your best pal..

Christ that sounds a bit clever .....sorry..


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Such beautiful photos  It really looks like they are enjoying the water! Sophie was very nervous last year when my hubby went into the lake and just kept on swimming. She paced back and forth whining on the shore until she got brave enough to go after him


----------

